# Boston MA Group seeking 1 or 2 more players



## bmadden (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi

Our group in Boston is starting up again after taking a few months off.
We'd like to add 1 or 2 more players.
Please email me if you're interested.
bmadden@lsil.com

Thanks
Ben


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 1, 2004)

Ben, note this thread:  http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=105110

In addition, Capellan is in Cambridge (from Australia) for the next few months. If you can get him, he's a great player.


----------

